# Possible to bake with DaVinci and similar syrups?



## Shadokat (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi! I've done a search and can't find any results related to this. I'm new to the forum so please forgive me if this has been discussed before.

I enjoy making Italian Sodas and other beverages with DaVinci gourmet syrups. I'm not a coffee drinker at all. A restaurant store nearby sells them for less than $5 a bottle, so I buy them frequently. But I've started to wonder if there are any applications for these intensely flavored syrups besides just drinks, jell-o type desserts, yogurt (frozen or non-frozen), or homemade ice pops? A search online for recipes found nothing except millions of cocktails or ways to mix it into your coffee (yuck).

I'm not trained as a chef and I don't know baking ratios. But I am comfortable with experimentation and learn quickly. I'm particularly interested in whether or not I can use them to add flavor to cakes, muffins, pancakes, or other baked goods. I'm fairly certain I could add them to pie filling without a huge disaster happening. But I don't want to throw off the sugar or liquid ratios in a cake by adding too much. Can someone give me some pointers as to where I might start? I'm thinking of something along the lines of a 2-layer cake or a bundt cake, how to flavor the cake and/or the frosting or glaze without it turning out overly sweet, flat, or burnt. Can someone give me a link to a site that provides beginners with basic baking ratios to experiment with? (I really wish I could afford culinary school) I'd even be willing to try it out in a cake mix. The folks around me get really disappointed if my baked goods don't turn out because they really enjoy and look forward to them. I'm trying to avoid an embarrassing disaster if I can.

Off topic but, I have this fantastic blackberry blood orange flavor that I'm also thinking of trying out as a marinade for pork chops that I recently got on sale. Would that go well with balsamic vinegar? Again, not being trained as a chef I don't know what kinds of flavors or sweets and acids go well together.

Thank you, anyone, for any advice you can give. Have a great day!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You're so lucky you can get them cheap. They cost like $20 where I live.

Brushing on cakes like this is the only application I use them for:


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Try reducing it.
This will concentrate the flavor so you can use less and not have to worry so much about throwing the recipe off.

mimi


----------



## Shadokat (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks you guys! I admit that I watch the food network a lot and love the baking championship shows... and I can't believe I didn't think about brushing them onto a cake for moisture and flavor! I've seen it done a million times. Duh! And thanks for the tip about reducing it. They're already pretty intensely flavored, and I can only imagine what they would be like reduced.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this the sugar free


----------

